# The Fattening of the Prom Queen - by John (~BBW, Multiple, Eating, Revenge, ~MWG)



## Observer (Apr 16, 2006)

~BBW, Multiple, Eating, Revenge, ~MWG - Even teens have a sense of fairness, but attempts at equality can have expansive results

_An incomplete original of this tale was the topic of another thread; there was also another version in one of our forums. With permission and co-operation of the original author, here is an edited, consolidated, expanded and now hopefully complete version._

*The Fattening of the Prom Queen 
by John *​
The day was October 3rd, 1999. On that day a revolution, so to speak, began in our school. That was the day that several of the senior grade girls in the student body decided to get even with the most annoying and biggest pain in the ass ever, Shannon Viola.

She was 5-8, 110 pounds, and had the kind of good looks that let her draw guys in. She had firm breasts, a round butt, and a decently narrow waist. Of course she was snobby - not so much stuck up, but annoying and very ditzy. She seemingly had to have her nose in everything, just had to be the best at everything, and (which really pissed people off) was a gossip. Most of the students hated her - except for a small group of sycophants who catered to her every whim.

She’d broken up more relationships than anyone could count by dropping morsels of information. There was no need for it, she had plenty of her own talent, but because of her own insecurities she just habitually messed up other people’s lives. Plus she came from a prominent local family. She had the grades and the clubs and the trophies - people knew that this little bitch would be nominated for Prom Queen.

What no one was expecting was for the announcement to come 8 months before the prom! Everyone that is, except Shannon. She found out about some information that the prom coordinator wanted kept quiet, so she made a trade: her silence for a head start and endorsement. When that happened, almost all the girls I knew at the time, including ones in her clique, rallied to one cause, get Shannon back! 

The only question was, how? 

It was two weeks after the announcement when the answer came to them. It was now the 17th, a Monday. A few days before Halloween, Shannon and her "friends" (who were really just hangers-on, all a bit heavier, all doing her bidding because Shannon played them like a harpsichord and spared them from her antics as a condition of cooperation), were sitting at their normal table. They had all finished their usual meals, fries and a salad, when Shannon did something out of the ordinary - she went up to the vending machine, and purchased two big cookies! Lexi, Jen, and Joanna looked on in disbelief. 

When Shannon returned to the table she told them that she had a sweet tooth that she had tried to fight, but once in awhile she indulged it. 

This gave her enemies, including the three now unwilling sycophants a plan: fatten Shannon up. It wouldn't be that hard. All they had to do, Jen said, was keep her mind off exercising, and keep her focused on being prom queen while treating her to fattening goods, mainly chocolate. All the girls agreed, and Operation Fat Queen began. 

The goal was to get her to about 240 pounds. That was the weight of the current fattest girl in the grade, Gina More. The girls figured they needed Shannon to gain about 20 pounds a month to get her there. 

They all thought of ideas. Girls in her classes would bring in treats, like candy bars, and little snacks. Then when people hung out with her after school, they would make sure she was eating and not running around. Also, her friends in her gym class would suggest cutting classes and going out to eat instead during that period. The stage was set for the biggest weight gain in such a short period of time. 

With Halloween approaching it was an ideal time to test the plan. Given eating opportunities would Shannon’s natural appetite and sweet-tooth override her defenses? 

The first day they brought in candy they had bought. Each morning various people “shared” candy with Shannon &#8211;by lunch she’d had five bars. 

At the lunch break Jen invited thanked her for her help in diverting a question in class from her out of turn &#8216;cause she didn’t know the answer. Of course Shannon had just been showing off, but she thanked her. Jen responded by treating her to some pie a la mode in addition to the burger and fries Shannon had already had. 

While she was eating the pie, Lexi stopped by and invited Shannon to her house for an activities meeting after school. Shannon’s natural curiosity to know everything kicked in and she accepted. 

The afternoon saw more candy bars, and an invitation from Joanna for the next morning. Her first period class was gym, but as a Senior it was an optional elective. You could cut gym class up to three times a week if you wanted to. So Joanna suggested that Shannon, Jackie, Nicole, and herself cut class and arrive early he next day ro go to IHOP. Shannon, flattered by the invitation, accepted. 

The activities meeting was genuine. Lexi was on the student council and needed to organize the Fall “Harvest Dance.” But she had purchased a dozen pastries for a meeting of only four people. Each participant had two, leaving four surplus ones; Lexi suggested Shannon take them home to share with her younger brother. She did. 

That night after supper she did give him an eclair, but the remaining éclair, bearclaw and jelly donut she kept for herself. 

“Why not?” she reasoned. “its rare that I get to indulge like this and they were a gift &#8211; not something I wasted money buying!.”


----------



## Observer (Apr 16, 2006)

Next morning Shannon showed up at 7:30 at IHOP and met with Jackie, Nicole, and Joanna took her to the IHOP. It was actually her second breakfast - at home she had had a bagel and cream cheese; she wasn’t really aware of IHOP portions since her family seldom went there. Pancakes at IHOP come with every entrée. Three buttery pancakes and a three-egg omelette found their way to Shannon's stomach. Shannon came to school at 9:15 stuffed. 

Waiting for her in her next class was Lexi, Jen and Maria, all of whom which had Halloween treats. They opened each treat up in front of Shannon and each offered her some. Even though she was stuffed, she was so flattered by their sudden generosity that she ate the food graciously. She ate for the entire period, as well as the next period, because Lexi, Jen and Maria were in both classes. Then, in fourth, Jen and Joanna left, but Millicent and her friend Jackie (different then the one from breakfast) came in to help Lexi out again. 

Shannon was being over loaded with all sorts of goodies. She, however, didn’t realize this for one funny reason: she was mostly thinking about how much candy her FRIENDS were eating. As shocking as it seems in retrospect, they themselves were eating more, unknowingly, because of their focus on Shannon! This would both help with Shannon and hurt themselves in the long run. 

After fourth period it was time for lunch. Shannon met up with Jen and Joanna, while Lexi handed Shannon a Kit Kat bar, and Shannon ate it, once again graciously. At lunch, Maria took them all to Wendy's, where they all got Biggie Combo meals. All the girls watched on with delight as Shannon finished her food. They dropped Shannon off and she went home and fell asleep. 

The first day was a total success for the girls. They had proven that, in the presence of friends and treats, Shannon had no awareness of calories and a tremendous capacity.

The next two weeks were turned into a total blur for Shannon. First off, she had to help get things ready for the Fall Harvest Dance, and second, her friends were always taking her out, so she had no time to go to the gym. Her friends, however, reassured her she didn't need to because she had a great body, which calmed down her initial concerns. She actually preferred eating anyway. 

Shannon's appetite was rapidly changing, as now she wasn't as full as she used to be after breakfast. It wasn't like she ordered another meal, but she wasn't painfully bloated. The girls carefully looked for signs of weight gain, but initially couldn't find any. Shannon had no idea she was actually being encouraged to eat. At home, however, she was snacking in the evening just a little bit more. No one seemed to notice who wasn't involved in the plan. However, three weeks later, they all would come to realize one thing, Shannon was gaining weight. 

It happened the day of the Fall Harvest. Shannon had gotten her, Jen, Lexi, Joanna, Millicent, and Nicole out of classes for the whole day. After going to another IHOP breakfast, they came back to school to start the final touches on the banners and themes for the dance. As they were working, Shannon went over to the vending machine in the cafeteria they would be working. Normally, Shannon dressed up rather nice, but today she only wore sweat pants, and a baggy gray shirt.

As Shannon bent over to get her cookie out of the machine, Lexi told everyone to look. They noticed something Shannon never had unless she wore something five sizes to small, pantylines! The girls smiled as it now seemed Shannon had been gaining weight. When she stood back up, her shirt rose up to reveal a little tummy, and small but noticeable lovehandles. In fact, Shannon had gained 23 pounds so far. But the vain Shannon Viola never got on scales and hadn't a clue! 

All her "friends" were happy, and decided to keep going at it. Shannon sat back down and happily munched on her cookie. Lexi and Jen then dumped the contents of a large bag of fun sized Snicker bars and fun sized M&M's also. Shannon watched as her friends took some first and happily followed behind. 

Shannon watched as Lexi, Jen, and Nicole got up to get drinks. First thing she noticed was how wide Lexi's ass was becoming. While Shannon had been gormandizing, Lexi and the others had also increased their appetites. Lexi had gained almost 10 lbs. Lexi was wearing Adidas tear aways, which hugged her wider hips, showing off her panties. Jen, on the other hand, had gained weight in her butt and stomach, but only half of Lexi's gain. Nicole, meanwhile, had grown a larger belly and breasts, gaining about 8 pounds. 

When the girls came back with their drinks, Shannon noticed that Joanna and Millicent had also gained weight. Millicent was no longer rail thin, and had filled in a bit, while Joanna wasn't as athletic looking as she used to be. The friends had no idea they had gained major weight, and kept up their normal routines. 

“I could gain weight myself and not have to worry as long as they gain like that” Shannon mused. Amazingly she had no idea.

And so the days went on. The Fall Dance was the day before Thanksgiving, so not many people went. Shannon, being single, went by herself, as did her friends. Shannon's outfit was nice, a black dress, which by now was a little snug. The 23 lbs. only made Shannon look better to most, but to her friends, it was a sign that she would only get fatter. 

Things kept up at the pace they wanted to. Thanksgiving blew by quickly, and it was back to school again. The days were going by rather rapidly. Operation Fat Queen was doing great. It was now the 12th of December, a Tuesday. Shannon was now on the verge of plump. Her friends were keeping her out of the gym now so much that she neglected to renew her membership. She was still getting the praise from her friends, so she didn't care.


----------



## Observer (Apr 16, 2006)

Just before the holiday break Mario Serrrano asked Shannon for a date. Like her Father he was Italian, and like many Italians he liked bigger girls. He’d noticed what was happening but wasn’t in on the plan. But he knew she had an appetite and invited her to Buca di Beppo, where the portions are always huge! Shannon was flabbergasted, but couldn’t resist the succulent dishes. Mario beamed with satisfaction that his imagination wasn’t playing tricks.

For once Shannon felt she had a soulmate &#8211; one who understood her mixed Italian/Irish heritage. And Mario was also a fullback on the school football team, unafraid of peers in choosing a girlfriend. He began making sure Shannon had a dinner date once a week. Shannon for once didn’t play “string along and dump.”

With the cold weather came the heavy clothing, so it was kind of hard to tell how much Shannon was gaining, but her mouth now seemed full most of the time, constantly eating. Her face was definitely rounder then before. Lexi had estimated that, if the plan was on track, she should have gained around 40 lbs. 

Jen had invited everyone to come over one week from then to have a slumber party. It was a little childish, but everyone agreed. All were looking forward to seeing Shannon in pajamas. 

Jen bought a ton of candy, and told all the others to bring goodies as well. Of course, everyone did. The week flew by. Shannon's face seemed to be getting rounder by the day. The ditz however, still had no idea how much weight she had gained &#8211; only that it was less than everyone else. She was just happy about Mario and knew he didn’t care. She was just hoping that next week would be fun, because she loved this time of year and so far things were just average. 

As luck would have it, Shannon showed up to Jen's house, Milky Way in her mouth, without pajamas. Jen was mad, but offered a solution. She told Shannon that she had an old pair of her sisters she could wear, but warned her it wouldn't fit too well, seeing how her sister was like a bone compared to Shannon (before Shannon got plumper that is). Shannon told Jen she could probably squeeze into them. Jen smirked at this thought, and handed Shannon the outfit. 

Shannon went into the bathroom to change just before Lexi, Nicole, Millicent and Jackie got there. The girls where already in their pajamas. Shannon told Jen that she was right that things were too tight as she struggled in the bathroom. All the girls giggled quietly when they heard that. 

In the bathroom, Shannon kept trying to pull the pants up over her chubby thighs, but to no avail. Finally, with one hard tug, she got them past her thighs, and up over her widened hips. Next, was the task of getting her shirt on. She put on sleeve through, and when she went to put the other sleeve through, she noted how tight the shirt became. With some effort, she got her other arm through. She got the buttons on with more effort, but it seemed with one deep breath, boom, the buttons would burst! 

When Shannon stepped out of the bathroom, her friends were awe struck. Shannon had truly been gormandizing her way into fatness! To begin with let's start at Shannon's upper body. Her face was no longer shallow, it now had signs of fullness and she had dimples forming. Also, her face was breaking out a bit due to all of her chocolate binges. 

Her arms had plumpened up as well, and were now kind of beefy. Her breasts had done some serious swelling up. They now totally overflowed her poor, poor bra. They were sagging a bit, and were jiggling with each step she took. Her belly peeked out from underneath the lowest part of the shirt, showing off her new flab. It was so round and flabby, and her love handles were getting so large, as they overflowed the waistband of the pants. 

However, Shannon's new prize was her hips. They had widened up considerably, her butt looked like two overly inflated beach balls. They jiggled with each step she took. Shannon's thighs which had never been really nice, were even worse, and they jiggled in their tight confides. They were much larger, and the tops now rubbed. 

Shannon walked over to the counter by the kitchen, grabbed a Hershey Kiss, and plopped it into her chubby mouth and smiled. The girls didn't know why she was smiling, but they smiled with her. 

The girls didn't realize Shannon was smiling because of how big they themselves had gotten! Shannon watched as Jen walked around in her too tight shirt, belly and breasts straining the outfit, and her ass threaten to cause her pants to explode! She had gained about 25 pounds, but she of course didn't realize it. 

Next, Shannon's attention turned to Nicole. Nicole was wearing wind pants and a large tank top. The windpants were stretched out a bit due to the belly Nicole was working on. It was jiggling quite a bit now. 

Next on the list were Millicent and Jackie. Both were athletic, but didn't look like it anymore. Jackie had a firm body before, and now she was soft. Her plush belly peeked out a bit over the waistband, and her once tight butt cheeks were getting flabby and chubby. Millicent was no longer a rail, she had a nice figure now, but it looked as though it wouldn't last long as she shoved another candy bar into her mouth. 

Finally there was Lexi. She was giving Shannon a run for her money. This girl had gotten large. She was now just slightly bigger then Shannon. Her belly was rounded out, and pooched out in front of her. Her breasts were now 2 sizes larger then when she started her plan and her hips had exploded to a size where chairs were starting to become a struggle. Lexi now had thighs, which were starting to rub together. She simply smiled with her chubby face as she told Jen to order pizza. Shannon smiled back as her stomach growled for substance. 

Well the night was a success, with the girls quietly encouraging Shannon to make a pig out of herself. She obliged with no less than eight large pizza slices, along with chicken wings, ice cream. cola and some candy. Of course to keep her mind off what she was doing they had to take the lead. 

In the morning Millicent took them to breakfast at IHOP where Shannon stuffed herself with 5 buttery pancakes, 3 pieces of sausage and bacon, toast, and three eggs. Afterwards she felt stuffed, but still found room for the candy bars and fun sized treats Lexi and Jackie were shelling out - when they themselves weren't eating it that is. Everyone found that Shannon didn't have to be forced or challenged to eat now. Her appetite was ravenous and she liked eating heartily.


----------



## Observer (Apr 16, 2006)

By the time Christmas had come and gone, the girls were hopeful that Shannon would get to if not come close to Gina's weight. Shannon was already close to 180, and showed no signs of slowing down. 

During the vacation the girls took her to all her favorite food places and watched her chow down, as they themselves did also. Shannon would smile, her mouth full of food as she watched her friends eat their food with vigor. 

The girls would assume that she was smiling because she enjoyed her food, but that wasn't the only reason. She was happy because now her friends were getting fat, and this (to her mind) only meant that she would be more beautiful then they were. 

Mario did his part as well. He invited Shannon to all the family parties, including Xmas dinner. Linguini, tortellini, pizza, ravioli, and the like were in abundance, along with eggnog and spumoni ice cream. Everyone told her how pretty she was and encouraged her to indulge Shannon savored every bit and ate extravagabntly, sometimes quaffing as much as a quart of egg nog in an evening. 

On one day during the break, two days after New Years, Shannon, Lexi, Jen, Joanna, and Jackie went to the mall. The girls knew that soon Shannon might realize her clothes were getting too tight, so they went to the mall to trick her into buying roomier outfits. 

Shannon felt it was hot out, so she dressed down a bit, wearing sweat pants and a baggy shirt (formerly baggy shirt that is). The sweats were black, and the shirt was blue, so the girls got a good look at Shannon's new body. 

Shannon was all smiles as she chewed on candy while walking. Her blue shirt stretched tightly across her larger breasts, straining it to the point that her nipples were clearly visible. 

Her stomach had gotten large enough that now it caused her shirt to ride up, occasionally exposing her fulsome belly, which jiggled with each step. 

Her love handles flowed over the sides of the sweats. They too started to jiggle, as now they were quite large and fleshy. 

Her ass was giving her sweats a fight. The sweats were stretched tightly across her butt, showing off her globes new chubbiness. Shannon's hips were also much wider, and swayed back and forth as she moved about.

Shannon felt hungry, and constantly made them stop to get more treats; she made them stop at an Arby’s in the mall for a Montana burger combo, as now her appetite was at a new high point. 

Her Mom took notice of what was happening and tried to take her daughter aside but Shannon brushed her off. “I haven’t gained that much,” she justified, “and my boyfriend likes his girls bigger. My friends are larger than me and I’m not doing drugs, booze or casual sex. Why not just allow me one vice and back off?”

Mrs. Viola thought a moment. She was well over 200 herself and knew her husband liked it that way. What argument did she really have? Reluctantly she agreed, “OK, as long as you’re happy and you’re grades are up I’ll say no more.” 

Shannon smiled and went to her room. “I may be 170 or so,” she thought looking in the mirror, but that’s not so bad.” Actually she was nearly 200.

Her friends were also bursting out of their clothes but still failing to really notice it. Shannon noted how all of them seemed to be getting very flabby, and chuckled which almost caused her to choke on a Clark bar after Joanna bent over and Shannon saw how wide Joanna's butt stretched out and the pressure it was causing her panties. 

Joanna heard Shannon choke but had no clue it was because of her. They walked on and stopped in many stores, mainly places to eat, but when they did go in clothing stores they showed Shannon clothes with lots of room. She protested, but they told her they would show off her great figure even more. 

Shannon thought about it, and agreed considering anything would make her look better then her flabby friends. Since they were doing the selecting she failed to notice they were giving her sizes 18 and 20 garments.

After getting 6 ample sized outfits, Shannon and company went to McDonalds, where she had a big mac combo, then to a place called Momma's Bakery, known for its great cookies and pastries, where Shannon and her plump friends ordered even more fattening goodies, and finally Baskin and Robins. 

After this binge, Shannon's belly was now seriously stretching the elastic waistband of the sweats to the limits. She looked over at Lexi and noted how big Lexi's gut had gotten in its tight black shirt. The girls all packed into Joanna's car and left to go back to Joanna's. 

After the mall, the girls plan kept up at a great pace. It was now late in February, and Shannon was very round. She had exceeded 200 pounds. Her body was very large now, and she had developed a waddle. 

By now the whole school had started making fun of Shannon's large gain behind her back. Shannon now also had a double chin, and her face was very round, as her checks had gotten quite swollen. Her mouth as usual was full of some sweet treat, as it almost always was nowadays. 

Shannon walked over to her seat, as Joanna and Millicent sat there with treats on their desks, munching on some and held them up to show Shannon. Shannon plopped her pudgy butt on her seat and started munching herself. Joanna and Millicent smiled as their now fat friend stuffed her face. Shannon's double chin had a smudge of chocolate on it, but Shannon seemed oblivious to this fact. As she stuffed her face, Shannon shifted her huge globes in the chair so she could get comfortable. She did, however, cause a slight tear to occur in her tight pants. Her butt had once again gotten too large for the confines of her jeans. 

Shannon then noticed that Joanna had not touched her Three Musketeer bar, and jumped at it, causing her belly to spring free and lift her shirt up a bit, showing the whole class her flabby belly. Her two friends chuckled at the sight, and the other students for the most part looked on with shock. Some laughed, but as usual, the oblivious ditz shrugged things off, not realizing nor caring why they were laughing. 

After class, Shannon asked her friends if they were hungry. Since their own stomachs had stretched out quite a bit in the past months, they replied yes in unison. 

Shannon smiled as Lexi, Joanna, Millicent, and Jen followed her to Shannon's car. Lexi told everyone to look as Shannon walked ahead of them. Lexi pointed out the nice little rip in Shannon's pants, as well as the large love handles that hung out over her jeans, as well as how much Shannon's ass was jiggling. The girls also noted that Shannon's thighs clearly rubbed together, forcing her to waddle. They all snickered quietly as not to lead Shannon on. 

After getting in the car, Joanna suggested Shannon sit up front, but it was too late, she was in the back seat, and due to her increase and Lexi and Jen's increase in size caused things to be quite cramped. Jen and Lexi figured it was because of Shannon's big ass, while Shannon felt it was due to Jen and Lexi's huge hips. In reality, it was all three of their faults that things were cramped. 

Finally they reached their destination, IHOP. It was in IHOP that all five girls pigged out so much that by the time they were done, each of their pants were unbuttoned, although none of them realized all the others had as well. 

Mario meanwhile was keeping his word - each week using his family's discount arrangements with other pizzeria and restaurant owners to treat Shannon to the full dinners she had come to enjoy. And for Valentines day he gave herr a five pound box of candy. Her Mother rolled her eyeballs but bit her lip and said nothing.


----------



## Observer (Apr 16, 2006)

After hanging out for most of February at restaurants and fast food places, Shannon decided to go to a nice Sweet Shop, and brought her friends along. By now they had all reached or come close to being 200 lbs. Lexi was still the largest, but by now Joanna had been gaining the most amount of weight in the past few months. Since athletics were over with, her concentration and concern went straight to fattening Shannon up. 

Due to her lack of exercise, and the constant encouragement, Shannon was putting on weight like no tomorrow. Her once firm body was flabby, and cellulite was starting to form. Her arms were getting as round as inflated baloons her breasts starting to rest on her belly when seated. Her stomach, which used to be a six pac and rock hard, was now like a small watermelon. 

Her thighs now touched, and rubbed together when she walked. Her hips were now wide enough for most chairs to be a pain to get out of. And her butt was large and incredibly round. It had a definite jiggle to it, and was a total distraction to the FA population of boys in the school, but with Mario around no guy dared make fun of her. 

Mostly everyone in the school knew that all the girls, not just Shannon, were gaining weight. It was it was evident to all but themselves that they had gone from skinny, to chubby, to fat. They were also still growing. Shannon looked over at Jen, and giggled at her fat stomach. 

Jen was dressed in tight zebra pants, and a matching shirt. Her shirt was stretched tight across her huge breasts and caused her nipples to appear to be rock hard. Her belly was now hanging out well over the waistband of her pants. It was sagging and came close to touching the tops of her thighs. Her thighs were also now very large, and rubbed together, which had caused her to get sore lately, but Lexi told her that it was just her head. 

As for Lexi, she was now smaller then Shannon, but the largest of everyone else. Her face was now halloed by a beautiful double chin. It jiggled 
whenever she chewed or moved her head in the least bit. Her upper half was very large, but nothing in comparison to her lower half. Her thighs had exploded into rolls, and her hips were now giving her trouble clearing things, and inexplicably she was bumping into things with her hips. Lexi's butt however, was the largest thing on her body. It was dimpled and was covered in cellulite. 

Nicole had of course kept a large stomach, which while being fat never really jiggled, only because it was always packed with food. The lower portion of her body had grown, but not as much as her belly. Millicent and Jackie were now so plump that their boyfriends who were not FA's, (their losses) dumped them. The girls thought it was because they weren't spending enough time with them, but in reality it was because of their new weights - both were now over 200 pounds. Fortunately two friends of Mario with FA tendancies stepped into the breach.

Millicent had filled out all over as had Jackie, who's big butt had caused most of her pants to split at the seams. As Shannon's weight rose, so did her friends. 

March was a lackluster month, but it did bring new pounds to Shannon and company. For the first time parents and friends began calling their attention to their size and the stupor of denial and unawareness began to lift. 

Each of the girls began to realize that what was occurring to others was also happening to them. But with this epihany a strange thing occurred. By now they had formed what amounted to an eating fraternity. Shannon, her repressed appetite now satiated, had stopped her irritating behaviors and her friends were more allies than syncophants. 
No one really knew what they weighed, no one really wanted to know, and no one wanted to stop.

“OK, I’m fat &#8211; but I’m still going to be Prom Queen” Shannon decided. “So, since its too late to lose anyway, I’ll just have a fat court!” And she invited Nicole, Jen, Lexi and Milllicent to join her. With a little sense of guilt, because they knew how things had gotten started, they accepted. Mario, of course had invited her to the dance and the campis FA's followed suit..

It was now April, and Prom talk had begun. Shannon was now almost up to 240 pounds. Her "friends" realized that their goal was almost complete, although it had come at a cost. Shannon was now struggling to run and walking took quite a bit out of her. However, she enjoyed food too much to go long without it. Her friends were the same way now, and were excited when Shannon mentioned that soon she needed to get a prom dress. 

Millicent knew a friend that could get Shannon a nice big form hugging dress, and had called her up about it. Her friend told her Shannon could come in in about a month to get fitted and that she would go along with things and not mentions any particular sizes or measurements to anyone. Millicent then was told that she and her friends could also get dresses and Millicent agreed. 

The more envious of the girls had once hoped Shannon would be fattened to a point where the dress would have to be specially made. Despite Shannon’s changed attitude this thought had not been abandoned. Jen, Nicole, and Lexi spent extra time picking out treats to bring in, and also now invited Shannon over where they made her extra fattening milkshakes and cakes made with heavy cream, an whipped cream, and extra chocolate. 

Shannon was getting stuffed to bursting on a daily basis. The girls where enjoying this so much that they still seemingly failed to realize that, because they also were eating the fattening goodies their weights also were soaring to the point where they themselves might need specialty made dresses. This was apparent especially in Joanna, whose eating habits were incredibly large, even when she wasn't helping to fatten Shannon up. This had caused her to become just slightly thinner then Shannon. 

Joanna was at about 225 pounds, and was very beautiful. Her face was halloed by a double chin, and it was getting larger by the day. Her eyes were being pushed up a bit due to her bulging cheeks. 

Unlike Shannon, the large weight gain and consumption of chocolate did not cause Joanna to get any pimples. Her arms were now all jiggly, and shook like jello whenever she moved them. Her breasts were now rather large, and were any breast mans fantasy, round, not saggy, and not fake. Her belly and her butt appeared to be like opposite magnets as they bulged out in front and behind her. Joanna's butt was the attention of man boys and men lately, and she got an over whelming amount of candies from FA's in the school. 

Jen meanwhile had retained her hourglass figure. Her face was chubby and had the double chin factor. Her breasts and ass however had been the prime benefactor of her gain. They bulged out and forced her to move very awkwardly. Her butt and breasts bounced with each step she took. All in all Jen was now heavy, and didn't seem to notice it as she bulged out of her clothes wonderfully. 

Lexi was a bottom heavy beauty though, and still trailed Shannon but not by much. Lexi was also being chased by Joanna too. Lexi's top half had grown but not that much. Her belly had grown too large for most of her shirts, and she stuck to wearing over sized shirts that even though large still didn't'fit her belly. Her breasts had outgrown all her old bras and most her new ones as well. 

However, Lxi's bottom was making all other body parts seem relatively small. It bulged out from the small of her back, creating an appearance of a shelf. It was covered in cellulite, and it had a cute dimple on the left check, that was clearly visible when she wore her infamous white capris. While still too small for her, Lexi managed to squeeze into them twice a month. They were so tight now that the bottoms were starting to tear. Her belly flapped over the waistband and rested on the tops of her thighs when she wore these pants. 

By now the girls and Shannon were the attention of most conversations behind their backs. The girls didn't seem to notice, as their minds were preoccupied with enhancing Shannon's largeness. They never expected things to go this far, but now that they started, they didn't seem to want to stop. As it was they were enjoying this project, and hoped it kept up.


----------



## Observer (Apr 16, 2006)

April was a good month for Shannon, her report card came and she had gone up three points and now had an 88 average. She was so happy that she treated herself and Mario to a buffet. 

Shannon's belly by now was demanding food nearly all the time. If she noticed this large appetite she had acquired it didn't seem to matter to her. Shannon was now very pretty by FA standards, and both Mario and the friendsof her friends wrre FA's. The only problem was that her chocolate consumption had caused a few pimples to form on her lovely face. Her breasts stuck out a foot in front of her, just a little bit less then how much her belly stuck out. Her belly rested comfortably on her thighs when seated. Her waddle was very sexy, and caused her belly to sway whenever she moved. Her ass was large, with elements of cellulite, and her hips were enormously wide. They brushed up against most doorways now. 

Shannon had kept up her grades and activities, and was looking forward to the prom, which was not a long time away. 

May went and passed quickly, as the girls rushed for the final preparations. They had sped up the process by making more food and goodies available to Shannon then ever. She packed on more weight then any month before. This was evident because, after a whole Saturday of stuffing her face at Nicole's, a pair of sweats split at the seams when she got up to leave. The girls knew that Shannon would never lose weight for the prom, but still wanted her to pack on more pounds. They wondered if this event would wake her up. It didn’t

The seamstress had measured Shannon, and had given her a nice blue dress that would accent all her curves. She of course did not tell Shannon her measurements. However, the seamstress was also under the assumption that she wasn't supposed to tell Lexi or any of the other girls their measurements when they were being fitted. As a result, the girls still had no idea how large they were still. Shannon left happy and giddy, and took her friends out for ice cream at Friendly's. 

While there, each girl had at least two sundaes. Shannon had four in all and was rather full by the time they left. She still however found room for more ice cream at Nicole's, who handed Shannon a large milk shake. 

Shannon fell asleep on Nicole's couch, her bloated belly aimed towards the ceiling. The girls awoke to sounds as when they got up, Shannon was raiding the fridge. Nicole got up, and told Shannon they were going to breakfast, and the flabby girl smiled and rushed to get dressed. Shannon had a very well and fattening May. 

The day of the prom arrived, and the girls all agreed to get dressed at Joanna's. The girls arrived there at 4, and prepared to get ready. They all got undressed and when they saw Shannon they were shocked! Only a few months ago, this girl was thin, and in great shape. Now stood before them a fat girl who couldn't walk far without getting winded. Her face was almost triple chinned now, and her eyes were very small due to the large chubby cheeks she had. Her breasts flowed over the bra, to show just how large they really were. 

Her paunch was magnificent, flabby and now resting just above her knees. Her thighs were now columns of rolls, and her calves were even flabby. Her hips were now wider then many doorways forcing her to turn side ways to enter them, and her ass was so large that the panties were wedged in between her large cheeks. 

Shannon struggled as she put on her dress. However, she also got a few surprises, as for the first time she saw just how big her friends really had become. While she had ballooned to 245 pounds, they were no lightweights! 

First she glanced over at Millicent, who was always very skinny. Millicent was now very, very fat. In the past few months, Millicent, initially upset over the loss of her boyfriend and then encourasged by his FA replacement, picked up some of Shannon's eating habits, and had gained close to 125 pounds. She was now at about 230, but very sexy still. Her breasts were full and stuck out and rested on her large belly. Her hips had widened and her ass was full and round and shook with each step. 

Next Shannon turned to Nicole. She was so big! The tallest of the group at 5’10,” she was now over 260 pounds. Her gain had concentrated in her belly and breasts. Her face of course had a second chin, but was not all that flabby considering how much weight she had put on. Her legs were now rubbing together, and her hips and ass were rather large, but her stomach, whoa! It was now resting on her thighs, and it swayed as she walked over to get a brush. Her breasts were larger then ever, and even her nipples had grown. Shannon smiled as she saw the rolls of flab that overlapped the back of Nicole's bra. 

While looking at Nicole, her friend Jen (who now weighed 240 pounds), walked into her eye level. Jen had retained her hourglass figure, but there was a lot more sand then before. Her breasts jutted out in front of her farther then her belly jutted out. Her boobs bounced uncontrollably in her tight bra, and her belly flapped over her panties. Her ass stuck out undeniably now from her back, and looked self like. Her thighs rubbed together as she walled over to Joanna's dresser get some cookies. 

Joanna on the other hand was the shortest of the group and was fat all over at 230 pounds, a sexy beauty who had stayed sexy throughout her whole weight gain experience. She had a fat face, which looked fully nourished. Her chest was larger then almost anyone else in the room, and her belly was large enough to rest on her thighs when she stood straight up. Her thighs rubbed together and met at close to her knees. 

She was fat, and she showed it off, even though she acted as though she didn't realize she was fat. Her butt jutted out behind her like a bustle, and it was just so big and round. It shook like Jello every time she walked. The Jello type look was also apparent on the other person in the room, Lexi. She outweighed Joanna by 5 pounds but Shannon outweighed Lexi by ten. 

Lexi was quite large to say the least. Her face was completely round, with a cute triple chin. Her top half had done a lot of catching up with her over proportioned lower half. Her belly hung well over the waistband of her panties, and slapped against lightly her thighs as she waddled around.

“Too bad,” observed Shannon, “that some won’t care for the size of this Queen and her court &#8211; its been a fun year, with plenty of great food, and I want to thank all of you for being my friends and making it so great!”

All in all it was a rather porcine group at that year’s prom. Which is what made it a large success in more ways than anyone had ever expected.


----------



## monkeyman (Dec 14, 2006)

dude that was he best , keep goin tel about the prom or do something else keep this story goin:smitten:


----------



## Observer (Feb 10, 2007)

Sorry - can't do that. This story occurred eight years ago, in 1999 andthere are no detailed reports of the evening. It is rumored, however, that Mario and Shannon went on to college, married after graduation and now have a two year old bambino. What happened to the other girls after graduation might make a nice sequel for other writers.


----------



## The Id (Feb 14, 2007)

This has been a favorite of mine for some time as well, I must admit. It's a very well done story. Thanks for adding it to the new board archives.


----------

